# Which cross?



## Sue (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, so my Paph. Orchilla 'Chilton' FCC/AOS is in bloom. As long as this keeps happening, I suppose I might as well ask whether anybody thinks this was mislabeled, as it does seem to be an especially dark blooming compared to the pics I've seen around.

a pretty bad picture:






Anyhow, assuming that it is correctly labeled, the question is: which cross I should attempt?

Current blooms:

villosum





Avalon Mist





Henrietta Fujiwara





Or, about to open (first blooms for me, so no pics):

Paph. Barbilight (Barbi Playmate x Nulight 'Hampshire' HCC/AOS)
Paph. Quies (curtisii ‘#1’ x hookerae ‘Big’)
Paph. Taisuco America’s Sprite (Pinocchio x niveum)

The Orchilla would be the pod parent on any of these crosses.

Whaddya think?

(I'm also interested in advice re: making successful Paph crosses, as the couple I've tried before haven't taken)


----------



## Marco (Dec 7, 2006)

villosum x henrietta fujiwara


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 7, 2006)

I think it is corectly labeled. and I would cross it with villosum


----------



## gore42 (Dec 7, 2006)

Self the villosum 

- Matt


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 7, 2006)

or even better, self the Orchilla 'Chilton' and send the villosum to me :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2006)

I have an Orchilla x delenatii seedling. The Orchilla is so round, I wonder how any of those hybrids would work with it?


----------



## Sue (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, Messrs. don't-want-to-give-me-an-inside-the-box-answer, the only ones which can carry a pod are the Orchilla, the Henrietta Fujiwara, the Avalon Mist, the Taisuco American's Yada Yada, and, actually a Joe Headrick (a complex yellow-green) which has a couple weeks until it's open.

And I'm keeping them. Except possibly the Joe Headrick. 

The villosum x Orchilla is a strong contender for me, though. I'm leaning towards Quies x Orchilla though. Anyway, this is fun, and I should try a couple crosses, I suppose, as long as I'm at it.


----------



## Sue (Dec 7, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> I have an Orchilla x delenatii seedling. The Orchilla is so round, I wonder how any of those hybrids would work with it?



Yeah, I guess a good thing for me to do would be to try to find pics of Orchilla crosses. 

Anybody have any pics around?


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

My vote is for Orchilla x villosum. Wholeheartedly!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2006)

Sue said:


> Yeah, I guess a good thing for me to do would be to try to find pics of Orchilla crosses.
> 
> Anybody have any pics around?


Would OrchidWiz have that?


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 7, 2006)

I second selfing the villosum... It is a very nice one. But I don't think it is a real villosum. Nor are almost any of the 'villosum' in cultivation. I think most of them are contaminated with druryi. That split petal with the dark line is a dead give-away. Maybe Guido or somebody else could tell me if I'm right.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 8, 2006)

As Leo was kind enough to share with me, it is best not to judge the flower on a complex hybrid until the plant is multigrowth and established with a large root system like in say a gallon pot.

I personally would save the pollen and wait until I had access to a rothschildianum or William Ambler in hopes of a very large dark flower...but that's just how my mind works.

Jon


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2006)

Cross them all. Free Love baby! Weeeee!!!


----------

